# A/C unit leaking on inside/but still drains outside



## specal_k (May 7, 2007)

I have had a problem with my a/c unit for the past 2 years,since a hurricane came through.  The water is leaking on the inside / overflow.  Regular filter changes have been maintained throughout...(The unit is now 7 years old)Unit coils have been cleaned , bleach added to drain, unit was blown out last year and CO2 blown through it this year as well and rotor rootered. Service man even changed the way the drip line was running last week... thinking that it was too low/even with the ground.  It is also running out of the line going to the outside at the same time.  It doesn't appear to be clogged. The unit will work as long as you keep panning the water out to keep the overflow sensor from shutting it off. But every 2 hours or less is cumbersome to say the least.  Last year it did the same thing and then the day the service man was due to come out and check it, it  started to work by itself for a month or so and then it started its old ways again and then back to working before the summer was over.


----------



## glennjanie (May 8, 2007)

Welcome Specal K:
The most common problem with condensate lines is  bugs going in for the water, getting trapped and dying in a wad. Does your line have a trap in it, preferably with an opening so it can be cleaned frequently. A piece of screen wire over the end of the line will keep the bugs out but it will get algae in it and stop you up again. You could clean the screen, say, once a month and do well with it.
Another alternative is to drain the condensate into a small condensate pump inside the house then provide a line for the pump to push the water out through (the pressure will also keep the bugs blown out).
Glenn


----------

